# What is ISV ?



## saranya raj (Mar 11, 2013)

can any one help me what exactly ISV( Independent Software Vendor) is ?


----------



## saranya raj (Mar 26, 2013)

when i googled about what is an isv i find out satisfactory post from appshark An ISV is an Independent Software Vendor. ISVs make and/or sell software products that run on premise-based hardware or cloud computing platforms.  for detail info What is an ISV? | Appshark Software Solutions


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 27, 2013)

So it is a vendor who creates software for specific business requirements, unlike the general consumer software like Microsoft word, Nero etc right?!


----------



## saranya raj (Apr 1, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> So it is a vendor who creates software for specific business requirements, unlike the general consumer software like Microsoft word, Nero etc right?!



yes, Appshark offers poineering development solutions depending upon client requirements.


----------

